# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Стрельба в московском супермаркете "Остров"

## SDA

В ночь на 27 апреля начальник ОВД "Царицыно" Денис Евсюков открыл стрельбу в московском супермаркете "Остров", расположенном на Шипиловской улице. Перед тем как войти в магазин Евсюков застрелил подвозившего его водителя "Шевроле". В результате стрельбы в супермаркете погибли девушка-кассир и мужчина, шесть человек получили ранения. Милиционер был обезврежен сотрудниками вневедомственной охраны, вызванными персоналом магазина. Вероятной причиной произошедшего называются неприятности в личной жизни Дениса Евсюкова, повлекшие психическое расстройство. Как выяснилось позднее, пистолет, из которого стрелял милиционер, значится в федеральном розыске с 2000 года. 
http://www.lenta.ru/story/ostrov/
Кого теперь больше всего бояться, ментов или бандитов? Больше всего меня убило - ...Как выяснилось позднее, пистолет, из которого стрелял милиционер, значится в федеральном розыске с 2000 года...
Хорошо хоть не автомат Калашников  :Wink:  трупов было бы в 2 раза больше.

Стреляла мразь четко на поражение в голову:
По информации источников, пострадавшие посетители магазина получили следующие ранения: 18-летняя москвичка - огнестрельное ранение правой стопы; 19-летний москвич - травматический шок, огнестрельное ранение головы и почек (тяжелое); 19-летняя москвичка - слепое огнестрельное ранение левой лопатки и шеи (тяжелое); 19-летняя жительница Подмосковья -огнестрельное ранение левой щеки и нижней челюсти (средней тяжести); 23-летняя москвичка - травматический шок, огнестрельное ранение головы, шеи (тяжелое); 27-летний москвич - огнестрельное ранение лица с кровотечением в полости рта (средней тяжести); 23-летний москвич - проникающее огнестрельное ранение паха и бедра (тяжелое). 

http://www.interfax-russia.ru/r/B/th...issue=12254606

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Кого теперь больше всего бояться, ментов или бандитов?


Месяц назад в одном городке в 60 км от нас 16-летний мальчик застрелил из отцовского пистолета (спортивный пистолет, зарегистрированный, все как полагается, только хранился не в сейфе, а в спальне...) 12 школьников в своей бывшей школе, санитара в местной больнице, продавца автомобилей и его клиента в одном из автомагазинов и потом - сам себя. Предварительно тяжело ранил 2 полицейских...
А в (католическую) страстную пятницу 18-тилетний мальчик с другом расстрелял своих двух сестер и своих родителей, прямо в их доме. Это уже было в 3-х улицах от моего дома...
Не менты, и бандитами их не назовешь... Дети из обеспеченных семей: у 1-го отец - хозяин фирмы, у второго - врач.
ПС: По информации медиков весной обостряются психические заболевания...

----------


## SDA

> Не менты, и бандитами их не назовешь... Дети из обеспеченных семей: у 1-го отец - хозяин фирмы, у второго - врач.
> ПС: По информации медиков весной обостряются психические заболевания...


Насколько мне известно, сотрудники МВД должны постоянно проходить мед.комиссии, специфика работы такая, с оружием. Ну и соответственно сравнивать их с гражданскими неправильно, оружие у них с собой практически постоянно. Хотя раньше были внутренние мвдешные приказы о сдаче оружия после окончания работы, но даже если они и сейчас есть, мент их может обойти конфисковав и не сдав криминальное оружие.
Кстати, что не припоминаю информацию о подобном на Западе - "пьяный полицейскии расстрелял мирных граждан", про обычные отстрелы не говорю.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Насколько мне известно, сотрудники МВД должны постоянно проходить мед.комиссии


А они и проходят  :Smiley: . Просто психические отклонения установить по анализу крови, мочи и т.д. невозможно.



> сравнивать их с гражданскими неправильно, оружие у них с собой практически постоянно.


Напр. в США ты имеешь право, иметь легально приобретенное оружие при себе... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Кстати, что не припоминаю информацию о подобном на Западе - "пьяный полицейскии расстрелял мирных граждан", про обычные отстрелы не говорю.


Всякое бывает...

----------


## SDA

> А они и проходят . Просто психические отклонения установить по анализу крови, мочи и т.д. невозможно.
> ..


Есть специальные психологические тесты.  :Smiley: 
 на мой взгляд (я конечно не психиатр  :Smiley:   ) псих бы стал стрелять во все, что движется, просто чтобы попасть, а тут стрельба шла четко на поражение, в голову.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> на мой взгляд (я конечно не психиатр   ) псих бы стал стрелять во все, что движется, просто чтобы попасть, а тут стрельба шла четко на поражение, в голову.





> 18-летняя москвичка - огнестрельное ранение правой стопы;
>  19-летний москвич - травматический шок, огнестрельное ранение головы и почек (тяжелое); ...23-летний москвич - проникающее огнестрельное ранение паха и бедра


хотя я готова поверить, что в этот момент у него пытались выбить/отнять оружие. 

И пострадавшие молодежь в основном... Тоже, имхо, не случайно...

Страшно в любом случае... Особенно когда живешь недалеко...

----------


## ScratchyClaws

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1828019.html...2f776713de70ea
это запись с камер наблюдения супермаркета...

----------


## SDA

Кстати, оказывается подобное уже было ранее: пьяный Денис Евсюков прыскал в посетителей ресторана, где он был из газового баллончика. Была вызвана милиция, его забрали, но потом дело замяли. Даже сейчас менты косвенно пытаются оправдаться -"психический срыв", плевать на людей (элементарных соболезнований, я уж не говорю про извинения мусоров семьям погибшим и пострадавшим, в лице главмусоров,что то не слышно),честь мундира превыше всего  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> http://rutube.ru/tracks/1828019.html...2f776713de70ea
> это запись с камер наблюдения супермаркета...


Смотря видео, я не заметил, что он сильно пьян, да и на невменяемого психа тоже не похож, соображал, что делал.

----------


## Aleksandra

> Есть специальные психологические тесты. 
>  на мой взгляд (я конечно не психиатр   ) псих бы стал стрелять во все, что движется, просто чтобы попасть, а тут стрельба шла четко на поражение, в голову.


Да, такие тесты есть и причем это комплекс тестов. Проводятся они, как правило, в несколько этапов. Если на одном из этапов тест провален, то такому человеку оружие не доверят. В лучшем случае, он будет носить в кобуре огурец. В России такие ЧП стали нормой, так как МВД не проводит должным образом проверку своих сотрудников.

----------


## SDA

в продолжение темы:
Биография майора Евсюкова сейчас известнее любого другого милиционера. Спустя сутки появилось на свет множество эпизодов из жизни начальника ОВД, которые искали лишь с одной целью — объяснить его нелепую жестокость и безумие поступка. Вначале все списывали на алкоголь (накануне он отмечал день рождения), потом — на конфликт с женой, и в итоге — на психологический срыв. Уже отсюда посыпались вопросы к кадровым службам МВД — как такой человек мог стать начальником ОВД.
дальше http://news.mail.ru/incident/2548984/

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> В России такие ЧП стали нормой, так как МВД не проводит должным образом проверку своих сотрудников.


и не только в России, если на то пошло.

*SDA* , да. Походка вполне уверенная.. И действительно думал куда стрелял....

 интересно, а охрана супермаркета где в это время была?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Есть специальные психологические тесты.


Есть специальные антивирусные программы. А толку?...   :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Скажем так. я сама лично знаю неплохие тесты, позволяющие узнать *много интересного* о человека. Но. Вопрос в том, *как* эти тесты проводить.
Так же и с антивирусами вобщем-то)))

----------


## SDA

> и не только в России, если на то пошло.
> 
> *SDA* , 
> 
>  интересно, а охрана супермаркета где в это время была?


Охрана в супермаркетах без оружия (не беру в расчет специализированные ювелирные магазины).

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Охрана в супермаркетах без оружия (не беру в расчет специализированные ювелирные магазины).


и охрана людей не входит в их обязанности?
Толку тогда от них? (вызвать помощь и обычные сотрудники смогут)

----------


## DefesT

С каждым годом жить всё страшнее. Слов нет - одни эмоции.
А.С.А.В

----------


## SDA

> В России такие ЧП стали нормой, так как МВД не проводит должным образом проверку своих сотрудников.


В силу "демократического правления" в Узбекистане, таких случаев просто не может быть. :Wink:  А если они и будут/были об этом никто не узнает.  

Про Штаты:
В Америке палят гражданские. Школьник, студент, маляр, брокер, брокер, лишившийся работы, иммигрант, ее не получивший – все это гражданские лица. Случаев, когда бойню устраивает человек в погонах, мягко говоря, немного: два года назад в городке Крэндон 20-летний полицейский Тайлер Петерсон расстрелял на вечеринке семерых и был застрелен снайпером; в городишке Томс Ривер семь лет назад полицейский расстрелял пятерых.
И так далее. Еще раз: в США немотивированные бойни, как правило, устраивают гражданские люди, которых не учили профессионально обращаться с оружием и которые не давали присягу. Чтобы стрельбу открыл человек, дававший присягу, – такие случаи крайне редки.

Вторая разница: в США человека, открывшего беспорядочный огонь, убивают как взбесившуюся собаку. Даже если он – полицейский, как в городке Крендон. Никто даже не разбирается, что с ним произошло.

Не то в России: во всех вышеперечисленных случаях герои немотивированной стрельбы были просто задержаны, после чего их коллеги рассказывали о трудной судьбе и героической службе.
Третье обстоятельство: в США никто – ни коллеги, ни друзья, ни тем более полиция – не оправдывает людей, учинивших бойню. Они, согласно общественному консенсусу, находятся за гранью добра и зла. В их мотивы никто не хочет вникать. Не то в России: мы уже слышим от сослуживцев майора Евсюкова о том, какой он был перспективный работник, как от него ушла жена, хотя тут же выясняется банальная вещь: майор просто набухался по случаю дня рождения (вместе с женой, кстати). И, будучи пьяным, охотится он за людьми не первый раз.

----------


## Rene-gad

> я сама лично знаю неплохие тесты, позволяющие узнать *много интересного* о человека.


Читайте тут, чего ст*о*ят эти тесты. И чего ст*о*им мы сами, как _высшая ступень эволюции_.  :Cool:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

*SDA*, *Alexandra*, Узбекистан с Россией не сравниваем  :Wink:  Это два параллельных мира 

*Rene-gad*, почитаю. Но я об этих тестах знаю из психологической стороны своего образования. Ещё мне (правда это было тестирование детей, а не взрослых) приходилось подделывать результаты тестирования, чтобы всё было не так страшно. А ещё я видела тесты, которые нужно пройти для получения мед книжки сотрудникам всяческих столовых, ресторанов и им подобных заведений (правда в данном случае на знание всяческих гигиенических норм) с заранее отмеченными правильными ответами. Бывают ситуации, когда организации не заинтересованны в получении отрицательных результатов.

UPD: ожидала увидеть научный труд)))

----------


## Rene-gad

> UPD: ожидала увидеть научный труд)))


Как говорят в Одессе: За кому ты меня держишь?  :Cheesy: 

FYI: Немецкий оригинал романа, вышедший 5 лет назад, содержит ок. 1000 страниц  :Smiley:  Два года спустя Франк Шетцинг (Frank Sch&#228;tzing) опубликовал *научные* материалы, использованные им для написания романа, но не вошедшие в него. Книга получилась в таком же объеме...

----------


## maXmo

> и охрана людей не входит в их обязанности?
> Толку тогда от них? (вызвать помощь и обычные сотрудники смогут)


воришек ловят. Как написали в жж, система безопасности мегазина должна напоминать военную: минные поля, колючая проволока, растяжки, патрули, собачки, пулемётная вышка, КПП с досмотром.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Karlson

проскакивало по телевизору или в инете:
у ентого майора ГТА была настольной игрой. типа вот до чего компьютеры доводят людей..

----------


## Макcим

Интересно, как после этого случая правительство не додумалась забрать у милиции огнестрельное оружие?  :Smiley:  Хотя от ублюдков и это не спасёт. Буквально год назад у нас был случай, пьяный мент в баре убил человека, ударив головой о бетонный порог... До суда он продолжал работать в милиции. А до этого он опять таки будучи пьяным сбил на машине человека, к счастью тот остался жив, но получил серьезные травмы.

----------


## Rene-gad

Милиционер-убийца расстрелявший трех человек обвиняется в обычном хулиганстве
5 мая Следственный комитет при прокуратуре России предъявил обвинение начальнику ОВД «Царицыно» Денису Евсюкову, открывшему стрельбу в супермаркете. Действия майора, по версии следствия, были хулиганством. Иначе объяснить его действия не получается. Между тем, Москва отказывается возмещать ущерб семьям пострадавших, перекладывая эту ответственность на МВД....

Далее: http://www.zagolovki.ru/daytheme/evsyukov/06May2009

----------


## Макcим

Это называется правовым государством, убийство назвать "хулиганством".

----------


## Гриша

Это называется "рука-руку моет" у ментов  :Smiley:

----------


## Kornev

СМИ любят кричащие названия, но то что написано где-то в середине статьи, все объясняет:

_Обвинение ему предъявлено по по пункту «а» части 2 статьи 105 («Убийство двух и более лиц из хулиганских побуждений»), части 3 статьи 30, пунктам «а» («Покушение на убийство двух и более лиц из хулиганских побуждений») и части 1 статьи 222 («Незаконные приобретение, передача, сбыт, хранение, перевозка или ношение оружия, его основных частей, боеприпасов, взрывчатых веществ и взрывных устройств»)._

Пункт «а» части 2 статьи 105 («Убийство двух и более лиц из хулиганских побуждений»)
*Наказание:*
*Наказывается лишением свободы на срок от восьми до двадцати лет, либо пожизненным лишением свободы, либо смертной казнью.*

Часть 1 статьи 222 («Незаконные приобретение, передача, сбыт, хранение, перевозка или ношение оружия, его основных частей, боеприпасов, взрывчатых веществ и взрывных устройств»)
*Наказание:*
*Наказываются ограничением свободы на срок до трех лет, либо арестом на срок до шести месяцев, либо лишением свободы на срок до четырех лет со штрафом в размере до восьмидесяти тысяч рублей или в размере заработной платы или иного дохода осужденного за период до трех месяцев либо без такового.*

Уверен, раз сняли многих начальников, ему светит пожизненное.

----------


## SDA

После бойни в московском супермаркете "Остров", устроенной начальником ОВД "Царицыно" майором Денисом Евсюковым, высокопоставленные чиновники, в том числе президент Дмитрий Медведев, заговорили о том, что надо более внимательно относиться к отбору кадров в правоохранительных органах. А что за люди работают в структурах МВД? Какой отбор они проходят? Много ли среди них таких, как майор Евсюков? На вопросы читателей "Ленты.Ру" ответил бывший оперуполномоченный питерского уголовного розыска, а ныне знаменитый кинопереводчик и популярный блогер Дмитрий Пучков, более известный как Гоблин. 
http://www.lenta.ru/conf/puchkov/

----------


## Kornev

Интересно было почитать ответы Дмитрия Пучкова.

----------


## SDA

более конкретный "портрет героя"
http://news.mail.ru/incident/2571810/

----------


## SDA

Семеро смелых

После того как майор Евсюков устроил бойню в супермаркете на юге Москвы, а президент Дмитрий Медведев уволил начальника ГУВД Москвы, о состоянии дел в милиции задумались даже самые нелюбопытные. По просьбе БГ семь сотрудников милиции (шестеро — на условиях анонимности) рассказали о том, что они думают о своей службе и как, на их взгляд, устроена жизнь работника внутренних дел

http://www.bg.ru/article/8151/

просто жесть, советские времена - просто образец законности  :Wink:

----------


## SuperBrat

> просто жесть, советские времена - просто образец законности


Меня в детстве учили опасаться человека с ружьем (милиционера, военного и т.д.). И вы знаете, пригодилось во все времена и в любой стране! «Выдали пистолет – и крутись, как хочешь!» - девиз не только милиции в СССР (России).

----------


## Игорь

Крышу срывает в двух случаях:
1. Когда начальство сильно давит...
2. В условиях вседозволенности...
Можно привести пример из классики. 
Раскольникова мучала мысль:
"Тварь я дрожащая иль право имею?!" :Furious3: 
Каждый для себя это вопрос решает по своему... :Beer:

----------


## Matias

Кажется, эта история, наконец, подошла к концу. Евсюкова приговорили к пожизненному заключению, хотя, разумеется, у него остается право на апелляцию.

----------


## SDA

> Кажется, эта история, наконец, подошла к концу. Евсюкова приговорили к пожизненному заключению, хотя, разумеется, у него остается право на апелляцию.


Если бы одной мразью опасной для общества сделалось бы меньше, это было бы гораздо продуктивнее, чем кормить его до конца жизни на деньги налогоплательщиков, т.е. на наши заработанные.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Если бы одной мразью опасной для общества сделалось бы меньше, это было бы гораздо продуктивнее, чем кормить его до конца жизни на деньги налогоплательщиков, т.е. на наши заработанные.


С одной стороны я даже согласен с тобой. Но вопрос: если бы *тебе лично* дали в руки винтовку и сказали: "Вот перед тобой майор Евсюков - преступник. Ты должен его застрелить". И перед тобой стоит связанный безоружный человек, который по пьяни совершил непоправимое. И ты чётко понимаешь, что даже убив его ты не вернёшь к жизни тех, кого он убил, вместо этого сам станешь убийцей.
Вот не уверен я, что ты выстрелишь...  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> Вот не уверен я, что ты выстрелишь...


Стрелять в него сможет такая же мразь как и он. Согласен.

----------


## SDA

> С одной стороны я даже согласен с тобой. Но вопрос: если бы *тебе лично* дали в руки винтовку и сказали: "Вот перед тобой майор Евсюков - преступник. Ты должен его застрелить". И перед тобой стоит связанный безоружный человек, который по пьяни совершил непоправимое. И ты чётко понимаешь, что даже убив его ты не вернёшь к жизни тех, кого он убил, вместо этого сам станешь убийцей.
> Вот не уверен я, что ты выстрелишь...


Не выстрелю. Но если бы погибшие, были мои родные, я бы его тупым топором четвертовал.

----------


## PavelA

> Но вопрос: если бы тебе лично дали в руки винтовку и сказали: "Вот перед тобой майор Евсюков - преступник. Ты должен его застрелить"


 Если я бы был на службе, я бы выполнил приказ.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Но если бы погибшие, были мои родные, я бы его тупым топором четвертовал.


Это было бы убийство в состоянии аффекта из мести - согласись, совсем другой случай  :Smiley: 



> Если я бы был на службе, я бы выполнил приказ.


"И взвод отлично выполнил приказ, Но был один, который не стрелял" - никогда не вспоминается Владимир Семёнович?  :Wink:

----------


## SDA

> Это было бы убийство в состоянии аффекта из мести - согласись, совсем другой случай 
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> "И взвод отлично выполнил приказ, Но был один, который не стрелял" - никогда не вспоминается Владимир Семёнович?


Согласен. Но если отбросить всю гуманную "шелуху", то "цитадель мировой демократии" пока применяет принцип "око за око". И поставлено все на автомат - рубильник или укол. Правда ведутся дебаты, какой вид умерщвления более гуманный, все таки демократия  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

> вместо этого сам станешь убийцей.


Палач не убийца.
Кстати, мораторий на смертную казнь был принят по постановлению Конституционного Суда РФ до введения суда присяжных на всей территории Российской Федерации. Суды присяжных уже действуют на всей территории РФ. Но процесс интеграции с Советом Европы зашёл так далеко, что пути для возвращения смертной казни уже нет.

----------


## Rene-gad

> "цитадель мировой демократии" пока применяет принцип "око за око".


эти Штаты не применяют  :Smiley: 



> Alaska, Hawaii, Iowa, Maine, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, North Dakota, New Mexico, Rhode Island, Vermont, West Virginia, Wisconsin, District of Columbia, Puerto Rico, New Jersey, New York





> Палач не убийца.


С точки зрения христианской морали - убийца  :Smiley:  (6 -я заповедь НЕ УБИЙ), давать жизнь и лишать её - право Всевышнего.

----------


## Gorrent

Да решение простое.Запретить оружие везде и в государстве тоже.Кто то по ходу истории узаконил это хулиганство с огнестрельным с умным видом, а мы просто привыкли доверять.Вот и катится ком под гору-сминая людские жизни и судьбы.Надо реальнее смотреть на вещи и не надеятся на каких то людей типа у "власти" и у "руля".Как говориться доверяй-но проверяй.

----------


## Макcим

> Да решение простое.Запретить оружие везде и в государстве тоже.


О чём Вы говорите! Запрет оружия это большое зло! Вот если бы гражданские были вооружены, люди смогли защитить себя.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Запретить оружие везде и в государстве тоже.


Сказать ЗАПРЕТИТЬ и НЕ ПУЩАТЬ просто, так же просто издать соотв. Указ. А вот как насчёт механизма контроля за исполнением? Вспомним американский prohibition в 30-е годы 20 века. Кому оно помогло, кроме Аль Капоне и иже с ним? ну и ндевний пример с горбачёвской антиалкогольно реформой: меньше пить не стали, только нормальному человеку 5 часов в очереди за бутылкой водки по талонам стоять приходилось



> Вот если бы гражданские были вооружены, люди смогли защитить себя.


Вот в Америке все вооружены: понапиваются и стреляют друг в дружку. Иногда и в непричастных попадают.

----------


## Макcим

> Вот в Америке все вооружены: понапиваются и стреляют друг в дружку. Иногда и в непричастных попадают.


А ещё там снижается преступность. Сроки за подобное в Америке тоже приличные. Алкогольное опьянение всегда отягощающие обстоятельство, не то что у нас.

----------


## AndreyKa

> Да решение простое.Запретить оружие везде и в государстве тоже.


Тех, кто предлагает простые решения сложных проблем - к стенке.
Шучу  :Wink:

----------


## AndreyKa

> Алкогольное опьянение всегда отягощающие обстоятельство, не то что у нас.


Максим, откуда вы этих гупостей нахватались?

----------


## Rene-gad

> Алкогольное опьянение всегда отягощающие обстоятельство, не то что у нас.


В Германии - нет, скорее наоборот. Пьяный считается ограниченно ответственным за деяния, совершённые в этом состоянии.
Хотя я считаю, что это глупость: никто не наливал идиоту, который потом просто прохожего до смерти избил или сел в автомобиль и аварию с жертвами устроил, насильно водку в рот.

----------


## SDA

> эти Штаты не применяют 
> 
> С точки зрения христианской морали - убийца  (6 -я заповедь НЕ УБИЙ), давать жизнь и лишать её - право Всевышнего.


Христианской религии больше 2000 лет. Однако люди и убивают и делают вещи намного худшие чем простое убийство. Хотя есть такое выражение из библии "не мир я принес Вам, а меч". Господь истребил всех и женщин и младенцев в Содоме и Гоморе. Поэтому это все богословская софистика. А общество должно быть защищено от насилия и пока на уровне простого заслона, покусившись на чужую жизнь, отдашь свою лучше ничего не придумано.

----------


## PavelA

> "И взвод отлично выполнил приказ, Но был один, который не стрелял" - никогда не вспоминается Владимир Семёнович?


Нет. Есть "абстрактный" Высоцкий, а есть присяга, долг. Ты ведь и представить себе не можешь, что мог оказаться в расстрельной команде по долгу службы, просто из-за того,
что тебя призвали. 
Не выстрелил - тебя под трубунал. 


*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> О чём Вы говорите! Запрет оружия это большое зло! Вот если бы гражданские были вооружены, люди смогли защитить себя.


глупость. Ты просто не держал в руках оружия. Я ходил в наряд с РМ, заряженным боевыми патронами. Как только я его брал в руку, я чувствовал силу.

----------


## Макcим

> глупость. Ты просто не держал в руках оружия. Я ходил в наряд с РМ, заряженным боевыми патронами. Как только я его брал в руку, я чувствовал силу.


Конечно, как мне его держать, если оно гражданским не положено? Похоже наша власть не хочет, чтобы народ чувствовал себя уверенным.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Конечно, как мне его держать, если оно гражданским не положено?


"не положено" и "держать" разные вещи, особенно в нашей стране  :Smiley: 



> Похоже наша власть не хочет, чтобы народ чувствовал себя уверенным.


Похоже, наша власть не хочет остаться без народа  :Smiley:  
Ибо оружие - это палка о двух концах: 
- с одной стороны оружие и факт его потенциального нахождения у потенциальной жертвы создает психологический барьер для преступника (например, так как прежде чем залезть в дом американский преступник 10 раз подумает, быть застреленным владельцем дома никому не хочется) и защиту для граждан. 
- с другой, оружие летального действия + неуравновешенный характер населения + отсутствие культуры обращения с оружием у народа = большие проблемы

Плюс проблемы психологии, психиатрии и технической подготовки. Дело в том, что человек должен быть достаточно психически уравновешенным для того, чтобы не применять оружие тогда, когда не следует (не застрелить соседа, который с ним не поздоровался, или самому не застрелиться), но при этом быть психически готовым выстрелить на поражение в другого человека. Да еще плюс к тому, необходимо еще хорошо уметь обращаться с пистолетом и уметь стрелять из него - в противном случае человек или сам покалечится, или не сможет применить его в нужный момент, или сможет - и не попадет в цель ... из того-же ПМ без навыка попасть в человека с 20-30 метров может быть проблемой.  Поэтому не все так прозрачно и однозначно ...

----------


## Rene-gad

> покусившись на чужую жизнь, отдашь свою лучше ничего не придумано.


А чем и кому это помогло? Кого остановило?



> Ты ведь и представить себе не можешь, что мог оказаться в расстрельной команде по долгу службы, просто из-за того,
> что тебя призвали.


Почему? Запросто могу себе это представить. И наверняка стрелял бы - потому что своя рубашка ближе к телу, но не потому что согласен внутренне с такой формой наказания за что бы то ни было. Но в составе расстрельной команды у меня не было бы того чувства, которое было бы, будь я один с винтовкой против связанного безоружного.

----------


## SDA

> "
> Ибо оружие - это палка о двух концах: 
> ...


Вообще надо понимать, что такое убить, даже в при необходимой самообороне. Это очень страшно. У нормальных людей заложен инстинкт "не убий". Это только в боевиках и фентези герой убивает направо и налево.  :Wink:  Даже просто ударить по лицу не каждый сможет.  Приведу пример, многие могут просто забить свинью, т.е. просто грамотно перерезать хряку горло? Когда я видел это в в натуре, мне просто слегка поплохело.Поэтому эта тема об оружии просто большое многоточие...

----------


## PavelA

> - с другой, оружие летального действия + неуравновешенный характер населения + отсутствие культуры обращения с оружием у народа = большие проблемы
> 
> Плюс проблемы психологии, психиатрии и технической подготовки. Дело в том, что человек должен быть достаточно психически уравновешенным для того, чтобы не применять оружие тогда, когда не следует (не застрелить соседа, который с ним не поздоровался, или самому не застрелиться), но при этом быть психически готовым выстрелить на поражение в другого человека. Да еще плюс к тому, необходимо еще хорошо уметь обращаться с пистолетом и уметь стрелять из него - в противном случае человек или сам покалечится, или не сможет применить его в нужный момент, или сможет - и не попадет в цель ... из того-же ПМ без навыка попасть в человека с 20-30 метров может быть проблемой.  Поэтому не все так прозрачно и однозначно ...


Оружие в руках - это признак силы, но не более того. Нужна еще большая сила воли чтобы его применить и применить правильно. Много раз уже были случаи, когда люди вместо того чтобы стрелять в правонарушителя, стреляли себе в ногу или себе  в живот.
Я согласен с Олегом: многим нашим людям давать оружие нельзя.
При всей внешней вседозволенности доступа к оружию в Штатах, у них есть
очень серьезные ограничения по продаже оружия.
И есть у них еще очень печальная статистика по применению оружия, скажем так, в быту. Ее никогда и нигде не освещают. Стреляют у них не по делу гораздо больше, чем защищают себя с оружием в руках.

----------


## SDA

> А чем и кому это помогло? Кого остановило?
> Почему? Запросто могу себе это представить. И наверняка стрелял бы - потому что своя рубашка ближе к телу. Но в составе расстрельной команды у меня не было бы того чувства, которое было бы, будь я один с винтовкой против связанного безоружного.


А пожизненное заключение многих остановило?
Зато если ты знаешь, что за убийство, ты получишь то же самое -это многих остановит. Возьмем для примеру Кавказ с кровной местью. Я не беру в расчет отморозков а ля Басаев. Многие, если не все думают  не только о себе но и о своей семье. Конечно это пережиток первобытнообщинного строя, но это просто пример. Далее возьмем мусульманский мир. Не будем брать в пример Ирак и Афганистан, там война, возьмем к примеру Саудовскую Аравию. Законы шариаты к убийце очень суровы, а мусульманский мир живущий по законам шариата огромен.Это примеры. Но человечество к сожаление пока не научилось останавливать убийство подобных гуманизмом, чтобы об этом не говорила статистика. Страх перед возмездием, т.е. смертью, пока главный останавливающий фактор насилия.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> О
> И есть у них еще очень печальная статистика по применению оружия, скажем так, в быту. Ее никогда и нигде не освещают. Стреляют у них не по делу гораздо больше, чем защищают себя с оружием в руках.


В быту можно убить сковородкой, кухонным ножом и еще массой предметов, это ни о чем не говорит.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> эти Штаты не применяют


Ну  а Техас, Калифорния и т.д.  :Smiley:  40 минус 17 хорошая арифметика  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

> В быту можно убить сковородкой, кухонным ножом и еще массой предметов, это ни о чем не говорит.


Передергивать не надо. Разговор идет о конкретном действии: применении огнестрельного оружия.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Далее возьмем мусульманский мир... Страх перед ... смертью, пока главный останавливающий фактор насилия.


Давай просто вспомним 11.09.2001 г. 



> 40 минус 17 хорошая арифметика


США насчитывали - на вчерашний день - *50* федеральных штатов...  :Cool:

----------


## SDA

> Давай просто вспомним 11.09.2001 г. 
> США насчитывали - на вчерашний день - *50* федеральных штатов...


Конечно 50, описка  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*




> Давай просто вспомним 11.09.2001 г. 
> США насчитывали - на вчерашний день - *50* федеральных штатов...


Воины джихада автоматом попадают в мусульманский рай. Это несколько другое  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Передергивать не надо. Разговор идет о конкретном действии: применении огнестрельного оружия.


А  какая разница, чем убить в быту в пьяной разборке? Можно с тем же успехом вести огонь на поражение из зарегистрированной сайги по дачным соседям, после 5-го стакана  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

А вот и не подерётесь  :Smiley: 

С натяжкой - п.15. правил.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> И есть у них еще очень печальная статистика по применению оружия, скажем так, в быту. Ее никогда и нигде не освещают. Стреляют у них не по делу гораздо больше, чем защищают себя с оружием в руках.


Есть, причем сценарии типовые - человек с оружием или "едет с катушек" и начинает мочить всех подряд (как в описанном в данной теме случае), или идет типовая бытовуха, или банальные сценарии из раздела "маленький мальчик нашел пулемет" (это кстати тоже проблема - оружие необходимо хранить в сейфе и обеспечивать его безопасность - а чем больше оружия у населения, тем выше вероятность того, оно скажем попадет в руки ребенка).

----------

